# BIG FISH LODGE - Matagorda Tx



## dmack032701

Open for renting, Big Fish Lodge in matagorda.
Brand new rebuild / remodel
sleeps 14 comfortably
1 acre property surounded by bamboo for privacy
airbnb link below or just google big fish lodge airbnb
call or text 832-296-1580



https://abnb.me/1iiVEniUVtb


----------



## dmack032701

Kitchen pics


----------



## will-billy

Are you associated with the concrete company DeMac?


----------



## dmack032701

will-billy said:


> Are you associated with the concrete company DeMac?


No , i wish i had a concrete company


----------

